# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  I'm "Tough Enough"!!

## Rugger02

This last Saturday I competed in a Tough Enough competition in a local city and took first place in my weight class!

I've never done any fighting before other than on the street, but a couple of my buddies talked me into signing up for the competition. I had three fights (3 two minute periods) and knocked two guys out in the first period and won a unanimous decision on the third. Now I get to fight again in Minneapolis MN. at the end of January. I'm pretty pumped about it!
 :7up:

----------


## Deltasaurus

Nice well start training so u can win do lots of Cardio and practice your boxing skills somewhere

----------


## Rugger02

Yah, I got a heavy bag and a speed bag in my garage, I hit them for cardio a couple times a week. (Usually the day of and the day after squats and deads). 
I don't know how serious I want to take this after these first couple fights but I at least don't wanna go in and get slapped around like a little girl...
All I have to show for the fight this weekend as far as how banged up I got is a slightly black eye and a small cut above my eyelid.

----------


## WARMachine

Congrats bro!!!


I see the comps on FSN once in a while... I thought it was only college students no?

How much is the prize? 

Maybe ill get in there and clean house huh? lol j/k!


Congrats again bro!

----------


## Rugger02

Thanks WAR. 
I've seen them on TV as well but I think this was a little different. Smaller scale. There were about 150 fighters and it was held at the Civic Center and was sponsered by several local bars and Miller Lite...
There was a 50$ entry fee and I took 450$ and a goofy plaque for winning the heavyweight division. 

I'd love to see someone like you come in and take some of these punks out. It seemed like very few of them had any training whatsoever, especially in my division. They just looked like self proclaimed tough guys. I bet the next comp will be a little different caliber though. Lookin forward to it!

----------


## Brown Ninja

What sort of fighting is this? What types of gloves? Can fights go to the ground? Congrats either way!

----------


## Rugger02

It was pretty much MMA, but like I said, there was very little differentiation between fighting styles, I guess I expected as much from an open invitation first come first serve fight. but first and second got an invite to the next level in the cities. We wore padded fingered gloves and fights could go to the ground. My last fight went to the ground but for the whole tournament I bet more that half of the fighters stayed on their feet for their the whole fight.

----------


## WARMachine

Submissions?

Any headgear? And you say you used the open fingerd gloves correct?

4 oz?

----------


## Rugger02

Submissions were allowed, and no headgear which I thought was kinda strange, but the gloves were open fingered and padded fairly well though I'm not sure what they were in oz... 

LOL I'm a big-time newb as far as this stuff goes.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Well either way congrats again and good luck with the upcoming fights

----------


## WARMachine

^^ Ditto

----------


## Brown Ninja

Does anyone remember the old Tough Man competitions that they would have? What about those two White Trash brothers where one got the shit kicked out of him and his brother rushed the ring and started trying to jump in. Classic

----------

